# Question about Polyester Shirts



## uscfsales (Dec 13, 2009)

Recently, I received a sample package containing various 100% polyester t-shirts and found that every shirt was practically see through. Is this the case with all polyester shirts? Are there any polyester shirts that have the look/feel of cotton? We deal primarily with children and the idea of undergarments being visible through the shirt is very concerning.

What about those shirts that are polyester on the outside and cotton on the inside? Will they work with Dye Sub?

Thanks.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

The poly on the outside and cotton on the inside (Hanes Softlink) do work. They are thicker-much thinker than even 100% cotton in my opinion.

We also found that they were sized a little larger too-but nice shirt.


----------



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

Just got some Vapor Basic T's from Conde and they look and feel like a regular cotton t shirt.


----------



## uscfsales (Dec 13, 2009)

One of the shirts I received was from Conde, and at first I thought it was a Vapor, now I am not sure.. It says on the tag "Performance Polyester - 100% Polyester - Made in Colombia"

Do Vapor shirts actually say Vapor on them?


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I felt the same way. I thought the Vapor (River's End Solar Shield too) was thin. 

Softlink is much thicker.

On a positive note-the thin 100% cotton shirts are very popular right now and the vapor is somewhat similar to those.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

The "micro performance" line is what they recommended for the sports enthusiast. They are very thin. The "basic" or ladies "classic", feels more like cotton and is quite a deal thicker. The Hanes Softlink has been discontinued, although some outlets still have a limited supply in stock.


----------

